# Yamaha mechanic Jacksonville area?



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

I seem to be chasing a ghost with my new to me 06 Yamaha 4 stroke 20 HP tiller/electric start.

Im having overheat issues with it, and at this point I think having someone go over the whole motor for me is the peace of mind I am looking for. Hours are unknown so having someone who knows the motor make sure everything is right.

Any solid mechanics in Jville that won’t be too expensive anyone can recommend? I live in the Mandarin area but will take it where it needs to be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

Can’t reccomend anyone that way but what have ya done so far?


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Can’t reccomend anyone that way but what have ya done so far?


Nothing yet. The temp warning light came on on my first trip, and today while I had the boat idling trying to get the wife on board it came on again. Shut the motor down for a bit and it never came back on.
Engine has a good stream of water out of telltale; it was hot to touch but not enough to scald.

Thought about just putting a new water pump and thermostat? I priced them out at a little over $80 for both


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, change them both and flush with some salt terminator!


----------



## GoingConcer (Dec 9, 2018)

Mike Manier @ (904) 838-3743

He works out of Morningstar Marina in Mayport. A bit of a hike for you, but he’s the best around.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Yes, change them both and flush with some salt terminator!


I would do this! If you really wanted to get after it you would take apart the area where the tell-tale comes from and give the whole area scrubbed with a brush wire brush.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

GoingConcer said:


> Mike Manier @ (904) 838-3743
> 
> He works out of Morningstar Marina in Mayport. A bit of a hike for you, but he’s the best around.


Another vote for Mike, he's the man.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff at Isle of Palms in Green Cove is a reputable Yamaha mechanic.

My family has been taking our Yamaha's to him for years.


----------

